# Smoked deer tenderloin



## Swamp_moss (Dec 2, 2018)

hello all! It’s been a while, I creep around quite a bit but haven’t smoked in a coons age. Been working like a dog and trying to hunt here and there.

Killed a small doe a few weeks ago and got around to smoking a backstrap and tenderloin today. Used a store bought rub that is garbage, used hickory pellets which over powered the meat taste to me, but cooked it to perfection (imho ) 

Meant to smoke at 200 for a IT of 125 but accidentally left the mes30 at 180. No issue it was a small blackstrap (half of one) so it was just right anyway! Took about an hour. It’s all trial and error but man I’m sure proud I made my equipment do what I wanted it to this go around lol happy smoking fellas

Oh...don’t grab your amaz’n whilst she’s red hot


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 2, 2018)

Looks good, I've seen those marks on my fingers before, unfortunately  more than once. I'm a slow learner.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 2, 2018)

Ouch! Been there myself. Not fun. 

Congrats on the deer but why a small doe? We let them walk around here. I bagged a few 150+ pounders for freezer meat this season. Freezer is stocked. 

Scott


----------



## texomakid (Dec 2, 2018)

That's a nice looking tenderloin and you're not the first to get those perfect AMPS grill marks on your finger. Man that hurts. I have to remind myself constantly working around the pit this stuff is hot. :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 2, 2018)

Nice Backstrap!!
Like.

Thanks "Swamp_moss", now I don't feel alone---I've done that twice in 8 years.
Once was actually enough, but..................

Bear


----------



## Swamp_moss (Dec 2, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Ouch! Been there myself. Not fun.
> 
> Congrats on the deer but why a small doe? We let them walk around here. I bagged a few 150+ pounders for freezer meat this season. Freezer is stocked.
> 
> Scott


They don’t get that big in my neck of the woods. Nc woods deer. 120lb doe is the biggest I’ve ever killed. This one went about 80. But, I let plenty walk too. Im not a brown it’s down guy

Thanks gents


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 2, 2018)

Swamp_moss said:


> They don’t get that big in my neck of the woods. Nc woods deer. 120lb doe is the biggest I’ve ever killed. This one went about 80. But, I let plenty walk too. Im not a brown it’s down guy
> 
> Thanks gents



Backstrap looks great! And venison is venison so looks like you win! one thing I do know for a fact isn’t they taste a lot better the smaller they are! 

Watch that trigger finger in the pellet tray! Could set you back a season! Lol!

Scott


----------



## kelbro (Dec 2, 2018)

We make our hunters shoot 3 does before they take a buck. Good management practices for when your deer herd is not in balance.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 2, 2018)

We have a 3 1/2 year old/ 8 point or better buck limit on the 3 farms I hunt out here. This Quality deer management has produced some great bucks since it started with the locals 10 years ago. 

We shoot a lot of doe just nothing small. Most of us anyway. 

Right now we’re dealing with cwd. It’s been surrounding our county for a few years. It’s a bad deal. 

Scott


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 2, 2018)

We have a 4 point rule here . Buck has to have 4 points on one side to be legal . Has made a big difference in the size of the bucks . However , the does are down , or we just don't see them as much . The damn CWD ! Not as bad here as it is up north . Not in a county that has to be tested , but the next county does . I shot a big body 8 this year , and just makes me wonder about the meat . Should have just let him pass .


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 3, 2018)

SM, Good looking strap  and bad looking finger ! :) like


----------

